# Was given 2 orphaned pigeons...Not sure what to do...



## cheebee (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey All...

I was given (more like forced to take) 2 baby pigeons from my place of work...Mother and Dad have already been exterminated and I wished to save the babies from a similar fate...They are approximately 3 weeks old...Have mostly all their feathers, but haven't figured out how to eat or fly yet...

I tried to get the Kaytee Formula, but Petsmart was out of it...I have someone out shopping for it elsewhere, but the little things haven't had food or water for close to 24 hours and I'm nervous for them...

I tried to use a syringe to get some gamebird crumbles/water slurrey into them, but they were having none of that!!!

I just read the tec for making the feeding syringe and that seems plausible...I've read that I only need to feed them 2 or 3 times a day at this point, but I'm leaving town for 3 days ('round about next Thursday) and I was hoping they would be weaned by then...Any advice for how to proceed and what I can expect???

One thing I wonder about is if they will be able to return to the wild or if I now have 2 pet pigeons...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

If they haven't had any water, maybe you could just use a syringe or dropper, just inside the beak so it doesn't 'go the wrong way', to give them some rehydration:

Half a litre of water (preferably filtered) 
• Half a *tea*spoonful salt 
• Half a *table*spoonful sugar or glucose 

Stir until salt and sugar are dissolved and administer lukewarm. Just a few drops.

Ensure they are in a quiet & warm place (even on a well wrapped hot water bottle or heat pad). 

warmth and rehydration are the first things to achieve.

Then, they could be fed with the mixture using the cut off syringe (but beware they don't get it all in their nostrils).

If kaytee can't be found, chick starter would be OK.

Another alternative can be 'egg food' made into a thick paste and then little pellets about size of a pea, or else corn or peas from a frozen food pack, thawed out in a dish of hot water for maybe 30 mins. These things would have to be given one item at a time by opening the beaks and popping it into the mouth.

Thanks for saving these squabbies 

John


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

cheebee said:


> One thing I wonder about is if they will be able to return to the wild or if I now have 2 pet pigeons...


Hi and welcome to Pigeon-Talk. Thanks for helping those babies. 

In answer to your last question, that will be a decision that you will ultimately have to make. Once their flying techniques are established to the point that they can flee from possible preditors they can be released to their wild. However you you keep them for a longer period of time, they may find their home with you.Another point to keep in mind, they have a tendency to become attached to their caregivers and vice-versa as well.


----------



## cheebee (Aug 20, 2005)

Well...Let me run this past ya then...Since I couldn't get them interested in the gamebird crumble slurrey, I took what was left of the crumbles (which I had made into a powder using a coffee grinder) and threw them on top of the dish of crumbles already in their cage...I just went to check on them and all of the powder is gone...There's also some evidence of food crumbs in their water...I haven't *SEEN* them eat or drink, but I do know that they were pecking at their surroundings and each other, before they were removed from their nest...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi cheebee,


Likely they would resond well to overtures that defer to their nature and habits..

If you like, e-mail me off site and I will gladly send you some feeding info which is safe for them and easy to do...

[email protected]

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cheebee said:


> Hey All...
> 
> I was given (more like forced to take) 2 baby pigeons from my place of work...Mother and Dad have already been exterminated and I wished to save the babies from a similar fate...They are approximately 3 weeks old...Have mostly all their feathers, but haven't figured out how to eat or fly yet...
> ..


Hello and welcome to pigeons.com

Thank you for helping these youngsters.

If they are 3 weeks old you might try putting a (spill proof) bowl of water infront of them.Gently tip their head near the water until the beak is submerged, not the nostrils. You may be surprised and see them suck the water in. You will e able to see them swallow. 

They are old enought to eat seeds at this point. You can offer them seeds and generate an interest. Give them a nice deep bowl of wild bird seed. You can hand feed them seeds behind the tongue if you are not sure they ate anything. About a tablespoon is enough, twice a day. You can hand feed them thawed corn or peas, that are drained. It might be easier to grasp and feed to them. Open their beak gently with thumb and forefinger, deposit one pea or corn on back of tongue, and allow them to swallow and repeat.


----------



## cheebee (Aug 20, 2005)

Just a little update. The little ones seem to be eating and drinking well on their own. Their poop seems normal in color and texture. They try out their wings and seem happy to see me when I check on them, so I'm hoping they're on their way to becoming healthy adults.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is a wonderful update.
Thank you so much for helping those two little orphans.

Reti


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

cheebee said:


> Just a little update. The little ones seem to be eating and ... They try out their wings and seem happy to see me when I check on them, so I'm hoping they're on their way to becoming healthy adults.


Thanks to your efforts Cheebee, this was made possible.I am happy for you and them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

cheebee said:


> Just a little update. The little ones seem to be eating and drinking well on their own. Their poop seems normal in color and texture. They try out their wings and seem happy to see me when I check on them, so I'm hoping they're on their way to becoming healthy adults.


*Thank you for the encouraging update, it is good to hear positive news on how these youngsters are progressing.*


----------

